# Roamio - What do you think of the name?



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

sbiller said:


> I'm feeling a poll in the near future on the name.


OK, since sbiller brought up the idea - let's see what we get from the results.

This is just meant for fun, BTW.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Until they stop requiring a Tuning Adapter for SDV, they can call it "fuggit-about-it".


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't hate the name, but I definitely expect some form of roaming option with it. 

I won't be surprised when it isn't there either.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I hope it's just an internal code name, its really doesn't work for me. (But I'm not currently planning to upgrade from my Elite)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm between dislike/don't care. It wouldn't be a choice I'd pick from a list. But I really just want a good, snappy box again.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd be happier if they called it Bugfree (and actually meant it .


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I don't hate the name, but I definitely expect some form of roaming option with it.
> 
> I won't be surprised when it isn't there either.


Yes, like built-in stream. My first thought when seeing that name was that it implied integrated stream capabilities.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

richbrew said:


> Yes, like built-in stream. My first thought when seeing that name was that it implied integrated stream capabilities.


Maybe - if it had built in Sling type cabability. Moving content around the home doesn't make it a "Roaming" device.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Maybe - if it had built in Sling type cabability. Moving content around the home doesn't make it a "Roaming" device.


I guess that depends on perspective. I think being able to carry an iPad to the kitchen, back porch, etc. is letting me 'roam' around the house to locations where I don't have a tv would certainly qualify.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think it's a stupid name, but don't really care if that's what they decide to call it I'll just refer to it as the S5.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> I think it's a stupid name, but don't really care if that's what they decide to call it I'll just refer to it as the S5.


This.

BTW, I voted don't care, just bring it on.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

richbrew said:


> I guess that depends on perspective. I think being able to carry an iPad to the kitchen, back porch, etc. is letting me 'roam' around the house to locations where I don't have a tv would certainly qualify.


But not all three models are rumored to have that functionality.


----------



## christheman (Feb 21, 2013)

The shorter the name the better, and also the greater the likelihood I would want to buy it. Longer names often indicate suck factor. S5? Okay, we all get it.

S5 Basic
S5 Advanced
S5 Super


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Better than "Elite"!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Elite was an add-on like the Plus or Pro. It was technically called a Premiere Elite.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

I'll believe the name is for real when the unit is actually for sale and I can see for myself. I voted I don't care what they call it, just bring it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Whatever name they decide on, they will just change it six months later to further confuse people.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Whatever name they decide on, they will just change it six months later to further confuse people.


Am I the only person who thinks the Mini will become "Juliet"?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

SullyND said:


> Am I the only person who thinks the Mini will become "Juliet"?


Noooooo!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

SullyND said:


> Am I the only person who thinks the Mini will become "Juliet"?


I doubt it. In fact I still think this is a code name and not the name of the actual product.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I doubt it. In fact I still think this is a code name and not the name of the actual product.


I was leaning that way too until I saw it listed in TiVo's FCC documents. Hm.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't care what they name this thing, as long as Fall 2013 doesn't turn into Winter 2014 which then turns into Spring 2014.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

NotNowChief said:


> I don't care what they name this thing, as long as Fall 2013 doesn't turn into Winter 2014 which then turns into Spring 2014.


Interesting... TiVo hasn't even announced a product yet and certainly hasn't given a date. We are only looking at rumors and guesses at this point.


----------



## shortys408 (Sep 20, 2011)

sounds great


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

This better be a code name... what a dumb name otherwise.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They do, at the least, need to stay away from the Premiere name again to avoid confusion.

As long as whatever the official name isthat they stick with it. And not change the name several months later.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Stupid name, ugly unit.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

The name is fine, the unit looks fine. No issues.

It works great, and I hear they are selling more Roamios than any time since the days of DirecTiVo.


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm happy with it


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I didn't expect to see this post drug back up...


----------

